# First step- Hey



## HannahB (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey, i've been reading for a while now and i'm glad i've finally joined! I'm 18 years old and i've always been in pretty good shape naturally but i'd love to learn and do more for myself and my body. There's always room for improvement.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*HannahB* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortex (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## ceazur (Jun 23, 2011)

Gooood moanin! WellkuM!
i will beat your post one day Prince!!


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

Whats up


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 23, 2011)

Greetings. Hannah is a lovely name.


----------



## moose203 (Jun 23, 2011)

hey first step how r u would love to talk to u got any pics


----------



## Rendition (Jun 24, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Greetings. Hannah is a lovely name.


lol


----------



## WG 3.0 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

hello thereee


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 25, 2011)

HannahB said:


> Hey, i've been reading for a while now and i'm glad i've finally joined! I'm 18 years old and i've always been in pretty good shape naturally but i'd love to learn and do more for myself and my body. There's always room for improvement.


  ahh, 18. Those were the days, glad i lived through them. If i knew i was gonna live this long i'd have taken better care of myself! welcome man!


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 25, 2011)

moose203 said:


> hey first step how r u would love to talk to u got any pics



Wow that wasnt sad and creepy lol!! Welcome aboard!


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Wow that wasnt sad and creepy lol!! Welcome aboard!



hahahaa


----------



## one2lift (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, fellow new member


----------



## niki (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome!  (we need all the girls we can get!)  You will find there aren't too many of us here, but we all rock.....oh, and the guys aren't half bad either!  LOL....


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We are happy you are here.  Yes, we can all use a little improvement here and there.


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 28, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## jwar (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Rendition (Jul 5, 2011)

welcome!!


----------



## FordFan (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## besharp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## grynch888 (Jul 6, 2011)

Willkommen


----------



## rayray1295 (Jul 6, 2011)

wow! pump the brakes big Moose,welcome Hannah and my oldest daughters name is Hannah so yes thats a great name.


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## bluecountry (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## bluecountry (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome man


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

what up

welcome


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jbzjacked (Jul 22, 2011)

Welcome..


----------



## dhyayi (Jul 22, 2011)

welcome aboard


----------

